# Guyana rhom



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

I got this really nice rhom last week and I was told he was from Guyana. The owner told me he was a black rhom. He's about 9-10'' but he has a lot of diamonds or sparkles and some yellow around his jaw, the rest of his body is silver. Is this really a black rhom ? I thought black rhom were grey or black at this size. Here's a pic and tell me what your think


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I see a Diamond Rhomb with gill curl. I can be wrong on this.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

With a second look it does look like Guyana Rhomb...orangish gill around it.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Here's a pic and tell me what your think


I think (actually know) you will get a lot of different replies on "where it is from" though I don't know why it really matters. Its is S. rhombeus. If you were told it was from Guyana, then it might be from Guyana, everything else will just be a guess.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

ok thanks frank !


----------



## ASNXPS2 (Mar 14, 2007)

Beautiful looking rhom either way. Nice coloring.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks like my gold diamond rhom. Nice looker you got there!


----------

